# Drywall Codes



## sski (Jul 20, 2017)

In Kentucky, do you need a pretty hand inspection on an existing residence, the insulation, and do you need a hang inspection before you can finish? Bowling Green, Ky.


----------



## sski (Jul 20, 2017)

*Drwall code*

Sorry, pre-hang. That was embarrassing.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

drywall inspection? never heard of it. usually its whats behind the drywall that needs inspected before you install the drywall.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

In California we have a dry wall nailing inspection.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> In California we have a dry wall nailing inspection.




And fire walls.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## victoria21 (Sep 18, 2017)

Pre-drywall inspection should really be completed prior to insulation installation


----------

